# Encore le sommeil



## Capri95 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 👋
Ce matin une maman me dit " le sommeil cette nuit c'était une catastrophe !"
Il c'est réveillé à minuit et n'a plus voulut dormir !
Ce petit de a peine 1 ans dort le matin chez moi de 9h00 environ à 11h30 environ. Il vient le matin pour 8h20.
Après son biberon il est fatigué, se frotte les yeux, chouine etc..
Je le couche et 5 minute après il dort, il se réveil seul.
L'après-midi il fait une sieste de 13h30 à 16h00 environ.
Elle me demande de raccourcir sa sieste de l'après-midi de 1h00 donc que je dois le réveillé pour 15h00 !!
Je lui ai dit " non il a besoin de cette heure"
C'est arrivé une fois, c'est pas pour autant qu'il faille changer les habitudes.
Elle me dit aussi " que il ne dort plus de la journée quand il est avec elle " ..
Non mais je rêve ! c'est pas possible..
C'est un drame selon elle pour l'endormir chez elle, alors que chez moi il tombe comme une mouche, ne râle pas lorsque je le couche.
Ca devient lourd à force ce besoin récurant qu'ont les PE a mettre le manque de sommeil chez eux sur notre dos !
Je pense que mes horaires sont les bons qu'en pensez vous ?
Merci par avance


----------



## Titine15 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Ah ça on y a droit souvent quand l'enfant ne veut pas dormir chez les parents. 
Moi je les laisse dire, je dis amen et je fais comme d'habitude si ils ne veulent pas m'écouter.
Bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

a 1 an il a BESOIN de dormir.
Idéalement MINIMUM 1h30 à 2h le matin et autant l’après midi. De préférence sans aller au delà de 16h30 l'après midi pour qu'il ait le temps de jouer, s’éveiller, se remplir de toutes ses interactions avec les autres (à commencé par ses Parents) et se fatiguer.
Bien sur il y a les petits dormeurs et les gros dormeurs mais la PMI est très claire sur ce point: "on ne réveille jamais un bébé qui dort et sous aucun prétexte".
Il va être très important de discuter avec cette Maman qui peut être pense pour elle même que dormir c'est perdre du temps, au contraire pour un enfant dont les capacités sont en pleine construction le sommeil est la seule façon de fixer ses nouvelles compétences dans son cerveau. L'empecher de dormir ne le rendra donc pas plus performant ou intelligent, juste plus enervé (avec plus de difficulté d'endormissement du coup).

La première raison pour laquelle ce petit a fait la java de minuit à... quelle heure (ça m’étonnerait qu'il n'st pas du tout dormis de toute la nuit!) c'est qu'il avait sans doute envie de passer du temps avec sa Maman et que sa Maman a imaginé que son enfant n'avait peut être pas besoin de dormir donc l'a laissé debout, a manqué de conviction en le recouchant.


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour ne change rien .ce petit a un bon rythme chez toi . Si la maman le prive de sommeil quand il est avec elle c'est la raison de la mauvaise nuit le petit est trop enervé et en plus il sait qu'avec maman il y a moyen de refuser de dormir.
Si la maman insiste pour la mauvaise nuit demande lui quelles sont les activités du petit le soir avant de se coucher et ce qu'il mange le soir un repas trop léger fait que le petit se réveille a cause de la faim. Il faut toutes les bonnes conditions le soir pour un retour au calme et un coucher facile 
Dans notre formation d'assmat on apprend à respecter le rythme des petits et on respecte le sommeil.


----------



## bidulle (4 Novembre 2022)

moi quand je suis en cp ou en weekend et que je vois des pe faire les magasins à lheure des siestes ça me désespère ...... souvent l'enfant chouine..... bah oui toute logique il est fatigué !


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Alors j’ai un TRÈS grand dormeur et encore j’ai zappé le matin. Bientôt 3 ans.

Chez lui de 20h à 8h. Chez moi de 12h à 16h, et encore obligée d’ouvrir la porte pour le réveiller en douceur et pourtant les copains se défoulent en faisant les fous.

Par contre moi aussi ça me désespère qu’un parent zappe la sieste le week-end...
« *il rattrape chez vous en semaine » 

Qu’elle lui donne à manger du CONSISTANT et pas « un biberon » 👎🏼😡*


----------



## papillon (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

c'est tout à fait ça Chantou "il rattrape chez vous en semaine"... 
si cet enfant dort chez vous Capri95 c'est qu'il en a besoin ! donc gardez le rythme que vous avez chez vous.
on ne réveille pas un enfant qui dort de toute façon


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Novembre 2022)

Et voilà la demande récurrente de certains PE ! mais je n'en dirais pas plus on va encore dire que je dis du mal 🤣 ! en tout cas ne changez rien dites oui (comme Titine) avec un petit sourire narquois (ben oui quoi çà me rire !) et continuez comme vous le faites avec ce bébé !


----------



## Mimipoupina (4 Novembre 2022)

Moi aussi j'explique que s'il dort c'est qu'il en a besoin car plus la dette de sommeil s'accumule, plus les nuits seront compliquées mais si je ne suis pas entendue et qu'ils continuent de demander à écourter les siestes je dis oui ok je vais essayer mais je le fais pas ...


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Novembre 2022)

Un enfant ne "rattrape" pas. Le sommeil perdu est ... perdu.
Et bien dormir la journée n'empêche en rien de bien dormir le soir. 
J'ai récemment suivi une formation sur le sommeil. 
Les erreurs le plus souvent commises : varier les rituels du couchage ou d'endormissement sous prétexte qu'ils ne fonctionnent pas. Pour qu'une routine s'installe il faut du temps. Changer de routine le mardi parceque le lundi ça n'a "pas marché", puis le mercredi parce que... repousse le "problème" et ne ne règle pas bien au contraire. On privilégie une routine et on l'a maintient dans le temps.
Également dès 4 mois un réveil la nuit ne devrait pas trouver pour réponse une prise alimentaire. Cela crée un rituel délétère. On entend communément que l'enfant a eu un ou deux réveils car il avait faim : et bien non. Par contre on installe un réflexe dans le cerveau reptilien de l'enfant qui se dit qu'il ne pourra pas se rendormir tout seul sans cette prise alimentaire. 
Bref, je pourrais écrire un roman. Cette formation était très, très intéressante et contredit bien des idées reçues.


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Parfois l'enfant est en manque de ses parents dans la journée s'il passe beaucoup de temps chez nounou. Et un jour il se rend compte que s'il se réveille la nuit il retrouve papa et maman la nuit parfois mieux il dort dans le lit de papa et maman. Alors s'installent des rdv nocturnes entre parents et enfant.que du bonheur !  Sauf si les parents s'épuisent et s'énervent!


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Catie tu as aussi des adultes qui se relèvent la nuit pour boire et manger.
Quand les petits grandissent c'est quand même bien un dîner avec des légumes et un féculent riz ou pâtes. Parfois le bib de lait est un peu juste et une solution de facilité.


----------



## Emily (4 Novembre 2022)

Pour beaucoup de parents il faut donner du lait même lorsque les enfants sont grands.
Le lait nourri un nourrisson mais pas un enfant.
Un repas complet avec laitage (yaourt) oui.
Les parents disent ce qu'ils veulent et ce qui les arrangent surtout mais pas ce qui se passe réellement chez eux.
Un enfant a besoin de sommeil tous les jours avec le même rythme 
Chez les parents il y a toujours à faire quelques choses alors l'enfant dormira plus tard.
Chez moi j"ai un enfant qui ne dort pratiquement pas ça m'épuise car ça hurle, crie tellement l'enfant est fatigué.
20 minutes de sieste dans la journée voir une maximum l'après midi.
Mais chez les parents ou la famille l'enfant dort jusque 2 voir 3 heures de sieste...


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pour ma part je considère qu'il ne faut pas que l'accueilli dorme après 16h et chez nous la sieste est très tôt et finit max a 15h30.
Sur plusieurs jours je demanderais à maman si choubidou a bien dormi cette nuit et quel est le rituel et les activités avant le coucher. Si une semaine se passe avec des bonnes nuits je dirais a maman vous voyez je n'ai rien changé aux horaires de notre journée alors la prochaine que choubidou dort mal cherchez la cause chez vous.


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Novembre 2022)

Ces rendez vous nocturnes sont dus à un manque de réassurance de l'enfant a qui on ne laisse pas la possibilité de s'endormir par lui même. En intervenant trop vite, en proposant systématiquement un biberon ou une tétée. Ces "rendez vous nocturnes" deviennent une sorte de rituel et l'enfant ne s'autorise à se rendormir que quand la mise en place de ce rituel l'a sécurisé. Ils sont plus le reflet d'un besoin du ou des parents que d'un besoin de l'enfant et ce même si les parents se plaignent ensuite de nuits trop courtes face aux difficultés d'endormissement de leur enfant.


----------



## Capri95 (4 Novembre 2022)

Il ne dort jamais après 16h00, il se réveil pour 15h30-15h45 et je précise seul.
Je viens à l'instant de le couché 13h30, un petit râle pour la forme et il dort déjà.. il est 13h35.
Je remarque qu'il essaye d'avoir les bras quand on vient de le couché, mais je suis ferme car d'autant plus qu'il c'est câliné contre moi et je lui ai fait de gros câlins juste avant de le mettre au lit.
Je lui ai parlé " tout va bien, tatie n'est pas loin, tu peux t'endormir en sécurité, je le fait à chaque fois et je sens son petit cœur se calmé battre normalement.
On est loin des scènes qu'il fait à sa mère !
Comme tu le dit si bien Catie un sommeil perdu ne se rattrape jamais, je m'en souviens encore c'était mon pédiatre qui me l'avait dit quand mon fils était petit, le sujet avait été abordé.
Je suis pas certaine qu'il prenne quelque chose de consistant pour pouvoir passer la nuit.. je vais en parler sérieusement avec la maman comme mes petits accueillis partent avant lui. J'aurai plus de temps et se sera plus calme aussi ! 
Je prends tout vos conseils, ils sont précieux merci !


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Bon je pense vraiment que tu as d'excellentes techniques.
Tu peux aussi expliquer à Maman comment tu fais pour qu'elle puisse s'en inspirer


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Novembre 2022)

Une des personnes qui assistait à cette formation a évoqué son errance et celle de son mari jusqu'au 4 ans de leur enfant. En effet, aucune nuit complète de leur enfant pendant 4 longues années. Aucun problème de santé de l'enfant ne pouvait expliquer cette situation. Les formatrices (2 infirmières puéricultrices) lui ont posé des questions sur les rituels de coucher mises en place sur le long terme. Réponse : "on a tout essayé ! Mobile musical, dans le noir, volets ouverts, volets entrouverts, maman lui tenant la main, papa lui tenant la main, papa ET maman lui tenant la main, musique, silence, huiles essentielles, dormir avec lui, le promener en poussette pour l'endormir, faire le tour du pâté de maison en voiture, lui promettre un cadeau si il dormait, lui donner à boire régulièrement dans la nuit ..."  Et j'en passe ! Et je vous promets que ce n'est pas une blague ! Les formatrices lui ont demandé si ils essayaient de mettre un rituel en place sur un moyen long terme et de s'y tenir. Réponse : "ben non, il pleure il ne veut pas dormir. Donc il faut trouver ce qui lui convient !" . Question des formatrices : " et les enfants que vous avez en accueil, cela se passe comment pour les siestes ?"
Réponse : "nickel ! Je les couche toujours de la même façon. Tout le monde dort !" 
Conseil des formatrices : " ayez le même fonctionnement avec votre enfant. Vos changements de méthodes perpétuels créent chez lui un sentiment d'insécurité. Ce qui explique qu'il ne s'autorise pas à dormir". 
En fait, ne rien changer et installer un rituel immuable est la seule chose que ces parents n'ont pas mis en place pour accompagner leur enfant.


----------



## Capri95 (4 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour votre soutient et vos conseils, je pense bien faire et vos messages me conforte dans ma démarche


----------



## LadyA. (4 Novembre 2022)

J'en ai un de 2 ans, la nuit c'est le bordel, il veut dormir avec ses parents, et du coup est réveillé à l'aube.
Je leur ai dit plusieurs fois de ne pas céder et que ca se réglera en quelques jours ( ils avaient eu le même souci avec une autre de leur fille).
Résultat : ils ne m'ont pas écouté,  ce que je peux bien sûr concevoir, mais sont ravis car ils lui ont acheté un lit 1 personne, du coup le môme va direct ds la nuit ds le lit des p.e et ceux ci sont contents car ils n'ont plus à se lever.
J ai donc un petit qui fatalement à sa nuit coupée + réveillé qd sa mère se lève (6h pour elle mais vient chez moi à 9h).
Du coup à 11h30 il commence à tomber de sommeil.
Je le couche à 12h30, il dort jusqu'à... 16h45 !
C'est pas mon pb, je le laisse dormir...
Bref, pour en revenir au sujet, vos horaires sont nickel, c'est les pe qui ont un souci !


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Novembre 2022)

Et voilà Ladya tu as tout dit tu donnes des conseils et les PE n'en font qu'à leur tête !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Quand même une assmat est l'employée des parents .si elle donne des conseils rien n'oblige les parents a les appliquer.


----------



## tonton78 (4 Novembre 2022)

Moi je lui dirai qu'un enfant n'a pas besoin d'être épuisé pour trouver son sommeil le soir et que si c'est le cas, c'est qu'il y a un problème plus profond ...que par conséquent, je n'épuiserai pas son enfant juste pour qu'il s'écroule de fatigue le soir. Que cela s'apparenterait à de la malveillance et que je m'y refuse étant donné que dans mes pratiques professionnelles je suis dans la bienveillance. Et je l'inviterai à trouver d'autres solutions pour aider son enfant à trouver son sommeil SEUL.


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Capri ce que tu dois absolument réussir c'est que le petit passe une bonne journée chez toi  Avec un bon rythme d'éveil, de sommeil et une bonne alimentation. A te lire ce petit s'endort bien à ses siestes et bien tu n'as aucun problème. Et tu ne l'entends pas pleurer la nuit alors ça ne te regarde pas. Toujours je demandais aux parents comment s'était passé la nuit de choubidou. Quand c'était mal je disais avec humour vous allez être fatigué au travail vous n'avez pas de sieste. Et si un retard de sommeil se rattrape les petits qui ne dorment pas bien chez les parents le week end s'écroulent a la sieste du lundi.


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

🤣Angèle que le parent qui n'a jamais fait d'erreur jette la premier pierre a nos PE. Figure toi que j'étais une bonne assmat très apprécié de mes Pe mais ce métier m'a bien fait regretter toutes les couneries que j'ai faites avec mes fils surtout l'ainé.
Les jeunes parents sont submergé de conseils divers et contraires les mamies les amies et les modes du net de quoi il perdre son latin?!


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Novembre 2022)

Justement nounoucat1 nous sommes qd même celles ou ceux qui accueillons leur petit nous les connaissons parfois aussi bien que leurs propres parents alors qd on veut bien leur donner un conseil quel qu'il soit au moins y jeter une oreille attentive ! mais nous avons aussi fait des erreurs avec nos propres enfants je te rejoins là-dessus ! c'est bien pour cela aussi qu'on peut prévenir que telle ou telle chose n'est pas à faire ... après ils en font ce qu'ils veulent mais qu'ils ne viennent pas dire après coup que c'est parce que la nounou n'a pas bien ci ou çà dans la journée ... c'est tout !!! 😉


----------



## LadyA. (4 Novembre 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Quand même une assmat est l'employée des parents .si elle donne des conseils rien n'oblige les parents a les appliquer.


Bien sûr,  mais faut pas venir se plaindre... ( ds mon cas, pe épuisés car nuits hachées et chaque matin, ils se desolent que le gamin n'a pas fait une nuit complète seul dans son lit). Maintenant je me contente de leur répondre : " ben oui, comme toutes les nuits, rien de neuf quoi 😁"


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Oui c'est pénible la faute à nounou quand le parent galère avec son petit. Seulement le plus souvent le parent est persuadé de tout bien faire avec son enfant. Pour ma part je n'étais pas trop dans le conseil ou il fallait que le parent soit demandeur. Mon seul but était que les accueillis soient bien chez nous certains restaient 10h . Je demandais juste si la nuit avait été bonne car ça comptait beaucoup pour une bonne matinée. Mais je ne questionnais pas les parents sur la vie de choubidou tout comme je ne racontais pas ma vie perso.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

*Alors j’ai un papa qui fait faire des kilomètres à son fils de bientôt 3 ans mais le faisait l'année dernière donc n’avait que 2 ans pour qu’il dorme le soir ou fasse la sieste ! VÉRIDIQUE *

Je lui avais répondu que je ne me voyais pas faire des kilomètres avec tous les enfants pour que le sien fasse la sieste chez moi. Évidemment il fait la sieste normalement comme les autres 🤣 ils ont un PROBLÈME GRAVE ces parents.

Idem ce soir le papa « téléphone fixe » me sort si son fils a bien fait la sieste 🤨😠 « bah oui comme d’habitude et comme les autres »

« *Ah bin il va falloir qu’on voit ça chez nous ce week-end* «  🙃 !! 👎🏼


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

*@nounoucat1 

« Je demandais juste si la nuit avait été bonne car ça comptait beaucoup pour une bonne matinée »*

C’est la seule chose qui m’intéresse aussi et après je gère et parfois les parents mentent ... « oui oui il a bien dormi » et le gamin dort déjà sur l'épaule de sa mère ! Donc pas compliqué ... allez hop au lit ... et ça roupille sec 

Dis donc t’as changé ton avatar ... déjà Noël 🎄 🤶


----------

